# IVC Filter placement - When performing an IVC Filter



## Naomos (Dec 22, 2011)

When performing an IVC Filter placement, can we bill for the pre venogram and the post venogram?


----------



## dpeoples (Dec 22, 2011)

Naomos said:


> When performing an IVC Filter placement, can we bill for the pre venogram and the post venogram?



They are included (bundled) in the placement and should not be billed separately. IMO.

HTH


----------



## donnajrichmond (Dec 22, 2011)

I agree with Danny.  
I always recommend that coders get the AMA's CPT Changes book each year.  The clinical vignettes there for new codes give you a really good idea of what's included in each code.  The example for 37191 include "Breath-hold DSA imaging is obtained with calibrated pigtail catheter for sizing, documentation of anatomy, and assessment for central thromboembolism or stenosis.  The position and number of renal veins is documented and marked...Final venography is performed to ensure proper alignment of the filter..."
Examples for 37192 and 37193 for repositioning and removal have similar descriptions.


----------

